# Cyst on eye



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Poppy has a red lump on top of her eyelid. It started small like a spot but now is more prominent. I had a nurse appt at the vets for woming/flea treatment and the nurse asked the vet who said she had no idea what it was! She told me to keep an eye on it. My husband said Poppy will be able to do that? LOL...

Has anyone else experienced it? Poppy is 14 weeks old....

Thanks.
Jane x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hunh....I have never seen this....is it small? is it tender to the touch? no idea..


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

It is small, and it doesn't seem to bother her at all! No one seems to know!

Thanks,

J.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

This sounds very similar to something Obi developed about 6 weeks ago. First of all he had one on the lower eyelid and it literally came up over night. A small pink bump. It shrunk quite a bit after a few days and now he has two more small ones on the upper eyelid of the same eye. The vet advised these are just reactions from normal eye infections and he will be prone to them while on steroids that basically stop his immune system from working properly. I'm told they will go away on their own. If you're really bothered then go see your vet just to be sure.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe it's a sty?

You could bathe the eye with a warm teabag which is good for stys and general soreness.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> This sounds very similar to something Obi developed about 6 weeks ago. First of all he had one on the lower eyelid and it literally came up over night. A small pink bump. It shrunk quite a bit after a few days and now he has two more small ones on the upper eyelid of the same eye. The vet advised these are just reactions from normal eye infections and he will be prone to them while on steroids that basically stop his immune system from working properly. I'm told they will go away on their own. If you're really bothered then go see your vet just to be sure.


Thanks Clare. Hope Obi gets better from it soon. I did go to the vets but she don't know what it was which wasn't helpful!


----------

